
Patient-derived mutations impact pathogenicity of SARS-CoV-2 - new299
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.14.20060160v1
======
new299
There was a post on the front page a few days ago suggesting than a naturally
attenuated form of SARS-CoV-2 should be found.

This preprint linking mutations to pathogenicity may be of interest.

